# Goa ministers, MLAs edge out babus in Rs 89 lakh junket to Brazil



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

What the FAK?
Goa ministers, MLAs edge out babus in Rs 89 lakh junket to Brazil - The Times of India


----------



## warfreak (Jun 12, 2014)

Not surprising at all! Since the commonwealth games fiasco, I am sure our ministers can stoop to any low disregarding countries reputation at stake.

The sports ministry should be asked how this "delegation" will help in improving India's status in world football?  

India does not even figure in top 10 countries of Asia which is saying something considering the fact that Asian countries have historically poor showing in world cups (with the exception of Japan and South Korea)


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

We all know that this is no delegation. Just a bunch of ministers going to have a great time.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

adding salt to injury

the ministers have said that they are visiting Brasil to observe and learn traffice management.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> adding salt to injury
> 
> the ministers have said that they are visiting Brasil to observe and learn traffice management.



Kinda reminds me of Borat.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> adding salt to injury
> 
> the ministers have said that they are visiting Brasil to observe and learn traffice management.



Now this we have to see. Whether they learn or they make brasil people learn Indian traffic rules


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

This is what I got from one of my professors:
"I remember a group of CBI officials went for a tour in Milan and other cities in Italy to question the middleman (an Indian) accused in the Helicopter scam and enjoyed on taxpayers money for more than two weeks while that man (whom they went for questioning was actually in Tihar jail in Delhi). In our country, everything is possible!"


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

it'll be fun to see if Mr. achhe din has anything to say on this, considering they are all BJP.


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> it'll be fun to see if Mr. achhe din has anything to say on this, considering they are all BJP.



Hopefully... Teak Che 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> adding salt to injury
> 
> the ministers have said that they are visiting Brasil to observe and learn traffic management.



Supporting Manchester United I heard


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

btw, OFFTPIC here:



Spoiler



NarinderMudi bringing Acche Din, right?? That is Good times in english.. So NaMu is the King of Good times?? 

do i smell KF??


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

But the point is whose good times?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

Dont want to raise fingers but you can refer to the thread name.


----------



## Minion (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah India Hai bhai kuch bhi ko sakta he


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 13, 2014)

Goa is going to organise under-17 FIFA world tournament in 2017. these MLAs are to be given charge of various facets of its organisation. Goa has organised many football tournaments in the past (commonwealth equivalent intl. tournaments as such). So CM Parrikar has said they consider this as an investment to increase tourism through football events and to gain experience in organising such events.

but after media frenzy and subsequent public backlash they have decided to go on their own expense.
Six Goa MLAs to foot own bill for trip to World Cup in Brazil



anirbandd said:


> adding salt to injury
> 
> the ministers have said that they are visiting Brasil to observe and learn traffice management.


where did they say this? can you quote the source please?




_


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2014)

wish I was one of them.

Going to Brazil for World Cup is my childhood dream.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 13, 2014)

ico said:


> wish I was one of them.
> 
> Going to Brazil for World Cup is my childhood dream.


Same here......
I think it is a good time to be a Goa MLA......


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DigitalDude said:


> Goa is going to organise under-17 FIFA world tournament in 2017. these MLAs are to be given charge of various facets of its organisation. Goa has organised many football tournaments in the past (commonwealth equivalent intl. tournaments as such). So CM Parrikar has said they consider this as an investment to increase tourism through football events and to gain experience in organising such events.
> 
> but after media frenzy and subsequent public backlash they have decided to go on their own expense.
> Six Goa MLAs to foot own bill for trip to World Cup in Brazil
> ...



from Times Now channel . i was in the office canteen when they were airing this. 

cant give source. you an search if you want.


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2014)

DigitalDude said:


> but after media frenzy and subsequent public backlash they have decided to go on their own expense.
> Six Goa MLAs to foot own bill for trip to World Cup in Brazil
> 
> where did they say this? can you quote the source please?



I've heard them said in NDTV primetime show with Arnab. He was bashing the MLAs as shameful and even insulted them as shameful, if they go to Brazil with the govt-money.


----------



## kaz (Jun 13, 2014)

Goa govt cancels MLAs' study tour to Brazil : West, News - India Today


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> Goa govt cancels MLAs' study tour to Brazil : West, News - India Today


good.


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2014)

this country seems to have endless number of scammers. :/


----------

